# What are my options with 401K after leaving?



## D3str0 (Dec 3, 2022)

Title say’s it all. Also if stocks with Target are better, can I leave my 401K with Target and make another employee sponsored one with another company? That would be two 401K.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 3, 2022)

From what I remember when I left a job with a 401K, you can let it stay as is - you just won't be making automatic contributions via payroll deductions or getting the employer match. Or you can roll it over to an IRA without incurring any tax penalties.


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 3, 2022)

or you can take it out and take all of the penalties which I would not recommend doing.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 3, 2022)

Transfer it to your new companies 401k.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 5, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Transfer it to your new companies 401k.


IMHO leaving it at your old employer is bad.

I believe since you are no longer an employee there you have *no say* in how it is invested.

It's better to open a 401K at Fidelity, Charles Schwab, etc. and transfer it.

It's pretty simple to do.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2022)

Roll it over to your new company or IRA.


----------



## PricingMaster (Dec 9, 2022)

I rolled mine over into an IRA when I left.


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 6, 2023)

This needs to be a sticky topic, maybe combined with other threads on this exact topic. It keeps coming up over and over and over.


----------

